# الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات التي أثارها أحد الجهال مدعين العلم والشهير " بالبدلة " ودرس صغير ..


لتحميل البحث


للأستاذ الرائع أجيوس ، عضو فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

رااااااااااائع يا اجيوس محبتي وسلامي اخي الحبيب
وشكرا يا مولكا للموضوع


----------



## حنا السرياني (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*




Molka Molkan قال:


> وتفنيد الشبهات التي أثارها أحد الجهال مدعين العلم والشهير " بالبدلة " ودرس صغير ..​


​ *و لنرى المستوي العلمي لابو بدله
و كعادته بعد قص الصوره و قطعها عن سياقها
ابو بدله يقول







الانبا تكلا يقول في موقعه
و لا يدري ان الموقع ليس ملكا لشخص بل هو ملك لكنيسة الانبا تكلا في الاسكندريه*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*يمكن اقوى بحث قريته على النت بدون مبالغة
ولا يستحق هذا المستوى الاكاديمى الراقى ان يوجه خصيصا على عيل عبيط من جهلة المسلمين
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*




> * الانبا تكلا يقول في موقعه*


هاهاهاها


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

بحث رائع استاذ اجيوس

وشكرا على الموضوع اخى *Molka Molkan*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*أحسنتم يا شباب، آجيوس ومولكا وكل من ساهم معاكم. بحث رائع ورد قوي.*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين الجربان دا يا ولاد
حد يعرف الجربان دا يطلع مين؟
دا عيل محشش سارح فى شوارع.............(اقول ساكن فين) ولا بلاش
دا قبل التعديل وحملة التنضيف الشاقة اللى عملها اخواننا فى الخليج على معاتيه المسلمين ليقنعوا الناس بضلال المسيحية 

  قبل ما اسياده يصرفوا عليه وينتشلوه من خط الفقر




بتجاروا بالمسيحية يا عالم يا صايعة 
انزل دور على شغل يا صايع 
يعنى جاهل وقولنا ماشى وتتطلع صايع وبتسترزق كمان علينا
دا انا هنفخك
استنونا بعد قليل....................
فاصل ونعود
ومع منتدى الكنيسة مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك
*​


----------



## Basilius (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

بولس
انا مش فاهم حاجه !!!


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*افهمك انا يا حبيبى
دا نقطة بعيدة عن بحث اجيوس 
الثلاثى المرح
الغوريلا التاعب باشا
و ابو بدلة الاقرع معاذ 
والجاهل المحشش دا اللى اسمه ميمو
عايزين يعملوا فيها نقاد بقة وبتوع ابحاث وناقص يقعدوا فى سيمنارات لاهوتية لمناقشة الاباء فى لاهوت الكلمة 
ونظرا للازمة الاقتصادية فى البلد فاحنا مراعين الظروف بيخرجوا من المعاهد والكليات مفيش شغل فبيسترزقوا على قفانا
واللى بيصرفوا عليهم وينضفوهم مفكرين ان دول ايه علامات عصرهم واوانهم ان مفيش نصرانى كافر يقدر يقف قدامهم  
 دول شباب الجيل الكتاكيت الصغنين  امل الامة الاسلامية فى انقاذ اشلاء دين محمد من التطاير قبل فوات الاوان للرد على زكريا بطرس واتباعه
التاعب وخلصنا عليه وسبق وقدمتله دعوة بكل احترام لحوار اكاديمى فى منتدانا لنرى هل هو بيفهم اصلا علشان ينتقد المسيحية ام انه جاهل
ورفض وولى دبره 
والاحول التانى ابو بدلة عملت معاه نفس الموضوع
قالى مش لاعب وطلع يجرى
والتالت الىل اسمه ميمو الىل انتوا شايفين صورته اللى لا تسر لا عدو ولا حبيب جاى فى السكة 
فهل سيقبل حوار بينا وبينه
ام انه يعلم جيدا انه جااااااااااااااااااااااهل  زى اخواته
نشوف..........................

*


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

انت يا عم ابوستل لغبطتنى من صورة مولكا وصورة الفيس ايه علاقتهم ببعض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولك منى تحية


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*مهما الشخصيتين واحد
دى مش صورة مولكا
دا صورة الواد اللى فى الفيس بوك
*


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*



apostle.paul قال:


> *مهما الشخصيتين واحد
> دى مش صورة مولكا
> دا صورة الواد اللى فى الفيس بوك
> *



دا كان جربان جدا وما زاااااااااااااااااااااال

*



*

تقبل منى تحية


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

ماذا قالت الصفحة الرسمية لروم ميمو عنه ؟؟
لنرى :







والسؤال الجوهري الأن الذي سيحدد مصير الأمة الإسلامية هو :


اين من الإثنين هو ميمو وايهما معاذ ؟

هل معاذ هو الكلب وميمو القرد ام العكس هو الصحيح ؟ حسب الصورة الرسمية من الصفحة الرسمية للروم ... لأنها صعبة جدا في التحديد ​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ادينى مستنى الزبون علشان انفخه
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*






*طيب اية رايك يا مولكا في دية
هو شكلة مبيستحماش خالص والجرب واضح بس لية تفتكر مبيستحماش يمكن بيخاف من الماء يا مولكا ممكن اعذرة *


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*




> اين من الإثنين هو ميمو وايهما معاذ ؟


دا سؤال برضو؟
الى لابس بدله هو معاز
هههههههههههههه


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

شكراً ليكو جميعاً ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم, ياريت اللي عنده شبهات في نفس الاطار (المصريات و الديانات القديمه) يبعتها و بنعمة الرب احط رد عليها.


----------



## ابن الكلمة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

الرجاء توفير الــــــبـــــحــث بال  وورد   &  والبي دي  إف  وغيرهم   ليتتمكن الجميع من المطالعة  -
رجاء


----------



## AYIOC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : تشابة المسيحيية مع الديانات الوثنية ، دراسة في علم المصريات والآباء ، وتفنيد الشبهات*

البحث موجود PDF فعلاً. و بالنسبه للوورد ممكن أوفره بس هايبقا غير قابل للتعديل لأن حضرتك عارف المسلمين و عمايلهم.


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح معك أخي
هل تسمح لي ان أقتبس من الكتاب ؟ وهل من تحفظات على هذا الأمر
ليبارك الرب أناملك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يوجد أي تحفظات..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أنا نزلت البحث وفتح معايا ببساطة وإستمتعت بدراسته بكل سرور    وذلك ذكرنى  بالايه عن ربي والهى وفادى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

*[وكان الجمع الكثير يسمعه بسرور][ الانجيل بحسب مرقس الاصحاح12ايه37]*​


----------

